# KEL TEC 30 22 Mag



## frdstang90 (Dec 30, 2010)

I was just wondering if anybody has one of the Kel Tec 22 mags and what their experience is.  I had one of the Automag II in 22 mag and it was very finicky.  I ended up trading it off and now have a Taurus Tracker revolver.  I love the look of the Kel Tec and really like the 30 round clip but if it jams every other shot I will keep my revolver.


----------



## 1022 (Dec 30, 2010)

want to sell the taurus?


----------



## frdstang90 (Dec 30, 2010)

1022 said:


> want to sell the taurus?



I am going to hang on to it until I hear some feedback on the KelTec's.


----------



## jigman29 (Dec 30, 2010)

my gun dealer got one in the other day but I am 3rd on the listBut I did get to hold it and check it out and it felt great and was very lightweight.I guess it will gain weight fast when you fill the  30 round clip lol. He got to take it to the range and he said it handled awesome and shot great,he shot the cheapest ammo he could get and said it never failed to cycle and was a dream to shoot.I hope to get mine soon since kel tec has opened their assembly lines.I will post a review when I get to shoot mine.


----------



## csa1976 (Dec 30, 2010)

saw a video on the internet where a guy shot 90 rounds in 25 seconds. He went through three clips and could have even shot those 90 rds faster had he been smoother on his clip exchanges.
looked pretty sweet to me. they also make a 308 bull pup, i believe thats the name, it is a nasty rifle. need to check out.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 30, 2010)

I talked to Bill at Adventure Outdoors today and they will special order them for you for $249, shipment date unknown. Kel tec has been having issues with the people who are heat treating their barrels. They say that they have this issue settled and will return to shipping 500 per week soon. Demand is high, which probably means that it may be a sweet shooter or maybe a fad. Only 2 have come thru their store so far so the list is long. I want one, but I may wait awhile until they have smoothed the kinks out. JMHO


----------



## frdstang90 (Jan 27, 2011)

Has anybody had a chance to try one of these out yet?


----------



## jmoser (Jan 27, 2011)

Just ordered a SUB2000 9mm but have had my eye on the 22 mag as well.

With 50 gr Federal JHPs this would pack some significant firepower - given the weight of 500 rds of ammo it makes for a real attractive **** gun.

I am also eagerly awaiting more real world reviews.


----------



## frdstang90 (Apr 29, 2011)

I am not hearing any good feedback the few people I have talked with anybody out there had any good luck with these pistols.


----------



## 1022 (May 10, 2011)

Brought one home a couple of weeks ago .............jammed every shot with 4 different ammo mfg.By jammed I mean failure to feed.


----------



## simpleman30 (May 10, 2011)

i haven't found anyone around here that's been able to get their hands on one.  i have heard stories on other forums about jamming due to non-domestic ammo.  supposedly keltec has released a list of recommended ammo brands.  in a few of the articles, the individuals sent their gun back to keltec and had it back within 2-3 weeks operating as it should with the proper brand of ammo.  personally, if i'm going to pay that much for a gun like this, it shouldn't matter what brand of ammo i buy.


----------



## 1022 (May 12, 2011)

simpleman30 said:


> i haven't found anyone around here that's been able to get their hands on one.  i have heard stories on other forums about jamming due to non-domestic ammo.  supposedly keltec has released a list of recommended ammo brands.  in a few of the articles, the individuals sent their gun back to keltec and had it back within 2-3 weeks operating as it should with the proper brand of ammo.  personally, if i'm going to pay that much for a gun like this, it shouldn't matter what brand of ammo i buy.



10-4 I used the recommended ammo plus everthing the shop had and still no go,think I'll just go with the Taurus Tracker in 22mag......


----------

